# First deer



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

I Shot the buck first weighed in a 160 pounds a nice 7 point first deer ever shot at 7:15am then I shot the doe a 7:30am she was small only 80 pounds dressed but hey I hunt for meat The buck was 100 yards using my 870 12 gauge and the doe was 50 feet


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations !


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks treefork


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Whoa! 100 yard kill with a shotgun. Good going. Does your 870 have a slug barrel?

Nice first kill.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes it does henry I was using iron sites I used to be a comp rifle shooter


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

That's some good shooting.

Just as a matter of interest, there is a nice 6 point buck that comes to my feeder, but I'm afraid to shoot him if I get a chance. Texas has a weird law that any buck with more than three points must measure 13 inches between antlers. Take a look and tell me if this is a legal buck.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

That is a very weird law but it looks like it is


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Who on earth would even think of such a law. Is the deer population low where you live?


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

That is a weird law. I know harvesting a doe regulates deer population better that harvesting a buck. Taking a buck means less compitition for the ones that servive, making it easier to breed. Might have nothing to do with the law but interesting none the less.

Nice shooting. Call me easily amazed if you want but 100yrds with no scope, that's a nice shot in my eyes.


----------

